# Soviet - Russian - Nato Alliance



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

3133 - still my favourite










Raketa 24h - back from the menders and already my number two










Amphibia - knockabout waterproof fun










Soviet-NATO Alliance


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice threesome you have there :good:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

A lovely 'troika'. And fine NATO colour combo's, I must say.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I like the Paketa. What's the movement?


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

it's a 19J 2623.H from Raketa's Petrodvoretz factory. there are some good pictures if you google - but it's not a looker - soviet utilitarianism


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Funny how this title remind me an old picture I made










It fits, doesn't it ? :wink2:

Very nice trio above BTW :acute:

Best rgds


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Very Nice Strela.


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

yup - the Sekonda's irritatingly nice 

payday today - 3133 is off to Uncle Steve for a bit of a fettle


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

sheepshearer said:


>


Mine say hello


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


>


Excellent pic!:thumbsup: How did you tackle the reflections on the crystal?


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

you need diffuse light and to be careful with where you shoot from

daylight is a good start, but i know some guys make a light tent and shoot in there - for my Pobeda (small victory thread) i went outside on a sunny day and shot under a white bed sheet

i'm not sure this is normal behaviour or whether i should be confessing it 

there is a photography thread elsewhere on the site where people who really know what they're doing will help you out


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> i went outside on a sunny day and shot under a white bed sheet


Great suggestion! I'll definitely give that a try.


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow! I love those 3 watches!


----------

